
Big Data Set for Crypto Backtesting - iamrobinhood123
Hi guys,<p>I have a huge data set from the past couple of months with the price of cryptocurrencies off of CoinMarketCap. The CoinMarketCap data is every five minutes. I collected data between August and November. The data is in csv format. Let me know if you are interested in the data in another format. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;iamrobinhood12345&#x2F;coinmarketcap_data
======
JoachimSchipper
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15954137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15954137).

